
Tesla Model S battery bursts into flames, car “totally destroyed” in 5 minutes - prawn
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/08/tesla-model-s-france-battery-fire/
======
phire
The flammability of Lithium ion batteries is the one issue we "might have to
learn to live with" for electric cars.

We can try to minimize the risk of it happening in the first place, and
Tesla's cars do currently give the occupant ample warning to get out of the
car before it's fully engulfed in flames. But it's an inevitable fact of
chemistry that lithium wants really wants to burn.

Maybe Tesla could work on segmenting the battery pack, so if one module does
catch on fire, it can be ejected from the car (somehow) before the other packs
catch fire too.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Hm the fundamental feature of Tesla battery packs is segmentation. Something
like 1200 separate cells. But it doesn't seem to be working very well.

